# Good luck to Stuart Core and Paul Booth



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just wanted to wish two of my athletes all the very best for todays qualifier in Birmingham.

I travelled up to Brum last night with Stuart to settle him in and make sure the last 24 hours went to plan.

He has never eaten so much food and has really struggled to be honest. The carbs hit him hard as he has eaten around 3500g over the last 3 days, with more today. He has never eaten so much and has whinged like a big girl for 3 days!!!

I am really pleased with how he is looking now and is now already around 2lb lighter than he was at the finals last year. The guest spot really did Stuart the world of good 3 weeks ago and wants to silence a few who have counted him out.

He enjoyed a 16oz T-Bone last night with a bucket of chips and is eating again now as I type!

Paul, as always has knuckled down with his prep and this year has been no exception and is now weighing around 12st 4lb, well within the limit and his conditioning is 'off the scale' even for his standards. It's been a pleasure helping Paul and it has gone some way in thanking him for his help in 2006-7 when he changed the whole way I looked at show prep. I have learnt a lot from Paul over the years and I know that helping him has been a small way in which I am able to thank him.

Today is all about qualification for the main event for both Paul and Stu and I have no doubt that both will do themselves proud and I look forward to guiding them both in during the critical last 2 weeks before the finals.

J


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Best of luck to Stuart and Paul!!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Cant wait for the photo's... good luck guys!


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

GOOD luck guys... yeh defo take picsss i wanna seee!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Yep, good luck


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best of luck, don't think either of you will need it though! :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck, chaps.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck guys!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

best of luck boys


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good luck guys, remember, juice to win hehe.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck boys


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck you two. Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good luck gents!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

supercell said:


> Paul, as always has knuckled down with his prep and this year has been no exception and is now weighing around 12st 4lb, well within the limit and his conditioning is 'off the scale' even for his standards. It's been a pleasure helping Paul and it has gone some way in thanking him for his help in 2006-7 when he changed the whole way I looked at show prep. I have learnt a lot from Paul over the years and I know that helping him has been a small way in which I am able to thank him.
> 
> J


Going to be checking my pc constantly today for updates and pics as I'm desperate to see how Paul is looking, I got a quick glimpse a few weeks ago and was already in better condition than a lot of people bring to stage.

I can't even begin to imagine the condition he's going to bring and fingers crossed he gets the recognition he deserves:thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

good luck to both


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck. Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Best of luck for today guys!!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Luck Mate!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck guys,this is gner be nerve wracking today


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good luck to all and to Stuart, go on you Janner!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

good luck chaps!!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> Just wanted to wish two of my athletes all the very best for todays qualifier in Birmingham.
> 
> I travelled up to Brum last night with Stuart to settle him in and make sure the last 24 hours went to plan.
> 
> ...


This is my fear...the over eating prior to a show. But judging how i looked after my last outing and had some good food afterwards whilst still in prep mode, it made me realise how over dieted and depleted i was...

But back on topic...good luck to Paul and Stu, im sure with the dedication they give and the support you give them with your prepping they will cruise throuhH the qualifier and earn their spot..

GOOD LUCK FELLA'S


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i think its one of the hardest thing to do make your self eat when you have been resricted for so long , it goes against everything your mind tells you in this state .

anyway good luck guys :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul won his class


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats to paul


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done Paul!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

well done Paul,cant wait to see pics of the freaky condition


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart Came 2nd to Pat Williams


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Well done guys,any pics anyone?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Paul won his class


Well done Paul, I know this is exactly what you were aiming for, now bring on the British:beer:

Oh and we need pics :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul you looked fckin fantastic!! Well deserved x


----------



## 2001kdy (Jan 23, 2009)

Stuart, congratulations on qualifying well done mate.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done to my mate Paul. So proud and pleased for you buddy especially knowing how your head has been this last few weeks and still having the time and generosity to help me too. I am so proud and pleased for you and gutted I wasn't there for your victory but I had a prior engagement. However I was there in spirit for you  . What a fab day for Team Ninepack  x


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys/girls. I had a brilliant day & loads of people there to support me which was awesome.

I think I raised the bar on condition this year compared to my last showing. James is being very modest but he really has made the difference this year in my prep & even though I have prepped him, I have always said I don't know everything (just nearly :tongue: ) so a new approach was needed & James provided just that.

I have never eaten so much food during a diet & I hardly felt like I was dieting till the last 4 weeks which is unheard of for me. I came in tighter & retained all my offseason gains so the final package was totally transformed from previous years.

I really can't thank James enough but I will do my best at the British & do him proud. Time to knuckle down again. :cool2:

I'll get some pics up as soon as I have some.

P.S Dawn, AWESOME NEWS!!!! Your finally got that well deserved Pro card. I am so proud of you & the way you have worked during your prep has been inspiring. Onwards & upwards now. Hopefully I can be instrumental in you achieving even more from now on.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done Paul, you were the only guy on stage that made me look fat!! :lol:

See you at the Brits......

All the best Simon Fan


----------



## liamcarter (Oct 5, 2009)

stuart core is baddass!

along with u simon fan...seen you lot yesterday looked phenomonal


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Well done Paul, you were the only guy on stage that made me look fat!! :lol:
> 
> See you at the Brits......
> 
> All the best Simon Fan


Thanks Simon. It was fun going on for the overall. I felt like a stick insect :tongue:

See you at Nottingham bud.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done Paul sounds like you nailed it!! look forward to competing with you at the Brits.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

congrats. Any pics of the day?


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=3630101&mpage=1#3630101 pics


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done Paul, what I saw over the last few months you looked really focused at the gym and a well deserved win. :thumb:


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Paul, wot was Stu's weight at the weigh in?

Well done Stu on qualifying. Look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't know mate best ask Stuart or James


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Who is the guy that won stuart??? i didnt notice him in last years finals.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

veritas said:


> Paul, wot was Stu's weight at the weigh in?
> 
> Well done Stu on qualifying. Look forward to seeing the photos.


249lbs


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for the late post.

After getting back from the States on thursday then being flat out all weekend, it finally caught up with me and after getting back at 1am this morning and getting up for work at 6, I succomed at 9.15 and slept till 3pm!!!

I firstly wanted to say a huge well done to both guys; Paul for taking 1st place and although Stuart was very disappointed with his result but 2nd place in a stacked line up was good enough and after a motivating pep talk back stage after (and a few raised words from me!) the fire was back in his belly to bring it in 2 weeks time.

Paul weighed in at 77.9kgs and Stuart weighed in at 115kgs, which was a shade over 250lbs.

On a personal level I would like to say Stuart has become a good friend over the last 12 weeks and in that time he has lost over 50lbs in weight, so well done Stu.

The next few days will be zero carbs for both of them to get the 3500g of carbs out of them, before the run in to the final week and we do it all over a again.

I will take another 5-7 lbs off Stuart and not let Paul go below 77kgs before loading and bring them both in fuller and harder for the UK's.

I would also like to say a huge well done to Simon Fan in the LHW, it was the best I have seen him and with another 5lbs off he'll be a freakshow for the UK's; his legs were phenominal and his waistline much improved. Just dig in mate, get that weight off and do exactly as you did in the run up to this show mate.

Well done to Adam in the inters over 90's in winning his class and gaining his qualification for the finals. Scrub that tan off mate and IMO drop another 7-10lbs from where you were on sunday and you should do well. I'm sure Paul will make sure of that!

Well done to Pat Williams too. The cheeky monkey tried to register as an intermediate again but they saw through that one after he finished 3rd 2 years ago!!!

He is freaky below the waist but has some strange things going on in his lat spread and rear DB shot. However that said, he was the freakiest and most ripped guy in the SHW class.

Anyway back to work.

J


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Dawn said:


> What a fab day for Team Ninepack  x


Whens the Team 9pack merchandise going to be ready then? :lol:


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

well done Paul !


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

staffy said:


> well done Paul !


Thanks Wade. I'll see you on stage at Nottingham then, unless you make 70kg.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

StephenC said:


> Whens the Team 9pack merchandise going to be ready then? :lol:


Hmmmmm. Now there's an idea :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll drag those last few bits off which should see me hit 77kg dead (quite literally) then as James says, a more agressive carb up for the British & I'll be full to bursting. I was quite full yesterday, but there was room for more I think.

Can't wait for this one & I am more focussed now than ever before. These two weeks can't pass quickly enough.


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done guys


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Well done lads


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> I'll drag those last few bits off which should see me hit 77kg dead (quite literally) then as James says, a more agressive carb up for the British & I'll be full to bursting. I was quite full yesterday, but there was room for more I think.
> 
> Can't wait for this one & I am more focussed now than ever before. These two weeks can't pass quickly enough.


Pics are now up on MT Paul, full doesnt start to describe how you look mate, awesome:thumb:

Need to make sure I get the cash sorted for Nott's now:beer:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I did'nt no booth was doing the finals this year.Cant waite now even more..Good luck for both booth and stu......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fantastic Paul, I am very proud of you.

I dont know stu but congrats for that bro.

I dont know which one Stuart is but I found Paul.

I also have an avatar one I made.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking incredible in those photos Nine Pack. Very nice physique :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic Paul, I am very proud of you.
> 
> I dont know stu but congrats for that bro.
> 
> ...


Where's the link you found those Scott? let me have a look for him.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Stephen, Scott & Chris, thanks for the kind words. It's the best I have looked ever & I will be even tighter at Nottingham. This will be my last year competing so I ain't messin around now :cool2: A top 5 placing at the finals is my realistic goal but I am pushing right to the wire & beyond.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

You have a real classy physique Paul great stuff


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks bud. Pity I can't meet the criteria for the classic class. I'd have to take a step back to lightweight levels which seems pointless after building all that muscle. I think I am a very competitive middleweight now though so let's keep our fingers crossed for the finals.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks bud. Pity I can't meet the criteria for the classic class. I'd have to take a step back to lightweight levels which seems pointless after building all that muscle. I think I am a very competitive middleweight now though so let's keep our fingers crossed for the finals.


This is your final year competing, I'm sure you will not go quietly and will take a few scalps on the way.

It's a great pleasure having you as a friend, and I'm very proud and so is everyone at Evolution on your dedication and commitment to the sport, and your still prepping others while your going through diet head :whistling: 

x


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Linny said:


> This is your final year competing, I'm sure you will not go quietly and will take a few scalps on the way.
> 
> It's a great pleasure having you as a friend, and I'm very proud and so is everyone at Evolution on your dedication and commitment to the sport, and your still prepping others while your going through diet head :whistling:
> 
> x


Here here Lin. He's been a brick for me and what fabulous results Team Ninepack have achieved!! 2 first places in the UKBFF, 2 first places and pro card winners in the BNBF British finals and a second place in the Novice (though should have been first IMO) :bounce:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Dawn said:


> Here here Lin. He's been a brick for me and what fabulous results Team Ninepack have achieved!! 2 first places in the UKBFF, 2 first places and pro card winners in the BNBF British finals and a second place in the Novice (though should have been first IMO) :bounce:


His real challenge will come next year to see if he can make a wee fatty look like a bodybuilder:tongue:

Oh and a huge well done on the pro card Dawn:thumb:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I just love the proportions of your physique - look awesome


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

StephenC said:


> His real challenge will come next year to see if he can make a wee fatty look like a bodybuilder:tongue:
> 
> Oh and a huge well done on the pro card Dawn:thumb:


He's already done that one mate, you not seen my before photos:whistling:

Thanks Stephen


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Quitting!? Are you mad!?

This is just the beginning, Paul. Looking tremendous on the pics by the way.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm really touched by the kind comments on here, thanks so much. I have decided that in order to coincentrate on the business I must make this my last competitive year as I go so much into tunnel vision when I prep for a show that other areas in my life sometimes suffer a little. I can't afford to let my dream of having a chain of Evolution clubs slip so I'll apply the same tunnel vision to the business from next year.

Having said that, this year I have got the bit firmly between my teeth & will be going hell for leather at the British. I intend to go out on a high note.

Who knows, I may come back in the over 50's in ten years when I've made my millions


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Then my fee goes up from 1 nandos to 2 LOL!!!

Dig in mate

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Fantastic Paul, I am very proud of you.
> 
> I dont know stu but congrats for that bro.
> 
> ...


Damn Paul you will be very difficult to beat at the finals..cant believe you were only 77 odd kg...cant wait to see you at the finals!

Well done

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

2 Nando's eh James? Bargain!

Fivos. wow. That means a lot to me coming from you. I can't believe the difference in my physique from one year to the next. James has made all this possible by showing me a new approach & I wish I knew it years ago.

Bring it on!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> 2 Nando's eh James? Bargain!
> 
> Fivos. wow. That means a lot to me coming from you. I can't believe the difference in my physique from one year to the next. James has made all this possible by showing me a new approach & I wish I knew it years ago.
> 
> Bring it on!!!


Paul I have to get some shots of you in your condition as i dont think many will match it...Hopefully i will get the pass for backstage and set up my studio...

Fivos


----------



## Damo NY (Mar 13, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Here here Lin. He's been a brick for me and what fabulous results Team Ninepack have achieved!! 2 first places in the UKBFF, 2 first places and pro card winners in the BNBF British finals and a second place in the Novice (though should have been first IMO) :bounce:


Hi Folks,

I couldn't agree more with you in regards to Paul's support he has shown, even whilst preparing for his own show!

From a personal perspective, I came back to bodybuilding after an 8 year lay off and approached Paul to help me get in shape for the BNBF Northern Novice class. I started prep at a 'bulky' 14 1/2 stones and competed at a ripped 11 1/2 stones. With Paul's help I was in the best condition that I didn't think was possible for me to achieve, and as a result I won my class at the Northern in a lineup of 15, followed by a second place finish at the British finals :thumbup1:

I can honestly say that if it wasn't for Paul's help I would never have achieved the results I did, and I would recommend Paul to anyone thinking of hiring someone to help them achieve their goals. Paul is an asset to this sport and is a true gentleman, and I think the results he has produced with Dawn, Jane, myself and others speak for themselves 

Paul,

I wish you the very best of luck mate for the finals (not that you need it) and I really hope you come back to Rochdale with the British title before you hang the trunks up for good!

Best wishes

Damian


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Fivos said:


> Paul I have to get some shots of you in your condition as i dont think many will match it...Hopefully i will get the pass for backstage and set up my studio...
> 
> Fivos


I will aim to be the most conditioned in the show but there are some ferocious talents out there these days. I will be in stupidly orrible condition though! I'd love to have some pics done Fivos, so yes please.

Damo,

Thanks mate, I have a lump in my throat & it's not broccolli :tongue: I am so proud of you this year. You came to see me & every time you went away & did excatly as you were told to the letter & then every time I saw you it was clear you meant business.

The result at the BNBF British I believe was a little controversial but even so a good reault for a comeback year. We can speak about your offseason once I am done at Nottingham & maybe schedule a few workouts together. well done buddy!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nine Pack said:


> I will aim to be the most conditioned in the show but there are some ferocious talents out there these days. I will be in stupidly orrible condition though! I'd love to have some pics done Fivos, so yes please.
> 
> Damo,
> 
> ...


Paul if im at the finals (should find out soon) i promis you the pics will be superb..

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I know they will be. You clearly have a talent for it. If you could make me look handsome (or less like a saddlebag with eyes) that'd be nice :tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> 2 Nando's eh James? Bargain!
> 
> Fivos. wow. That means a lot to me coming from you. I can't believe the difference in my physique from one year to the next. James has made all this possible by showing me a new approach & I wish I knew it years ago.
> 
> Bring it on!!!


You always knew the approach mate, you just relished in trying to get contest ready in 8 weeks!!! :lol:

I remember saying to you after your last show, you really must try dieting for a sensible length of time.

You've more than proved it worked for your body this time around!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I know they will be. You clearly have a talent for it. If you could make me look handsome (or less like a saddlebag with eyes) that'd be nice :tongue:


Talent....... Yes, without question.

Miracle worker....Nah.

:lol:

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> Talent....... Yes, without question.
> 
> Miracle worker....Nah.
> 
> ...


Hmmm Come on James i made you look like someone from GQ on the cover of your DVD...anything is possible  :lol:

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

That is true, scrub my second statement, he can work fcukin miracles!!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> That is true, scrub my second statement, he can work fcukin miracles!!!
> 
> J


Actually relooking at the pic you look toi mean to mess with! :laugh:

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Return of the living dead mate.

J


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> You always knew the approach mate, you just relished in trying to get contest ready in 8 weeks!!! :lol:
> 
> I remember saying to you after your last show, you really must try dieting for a sensible length of time.
> 
> ...


I know, I know. It's been a long one this, but only the last 4-5 weeks have been hard, the rest of the time I was stuffing my face constantly :beer:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

That's why you made my diet more tough then is it!!!!???? When I competed in the 80s our aerobic instructor used to compete and you could tell when she was getting ready as the workouts got more tough.....same applies with you now and the diet


----------



## Damo NY (Mar 13, 2008)

Damo,

Thanks mate, I have a lump in my throat & it's not broccolli :tongue: I am so proud of you this year. You came to see me & every time you went away & did excatly as you were told to the letter & then every time I saw you it was clear you meant business.

The result at the BNBF British I believe was a little controversial but even so a good reault for a comeback year. We can speak about your offseason once I am done at Nottingham & maybe schedule a few workouts together. well done buddy!


----------

